# The natural state of the Havanese 'facial' hair?



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

If one stepped onto the veranda of a Cuban aristocrat in the early 1950's to visit his Blanquito de la Habana, would it's hair be over its eyes sheltering it from the sun, or would the senora have instructed that the bangs be tied in a topknot?

*Is the natural state of the dog, untrimmed as it's shown in conformation?*

I understand why some people may want a puppy cut, _but what do genuine Havanese purists do?_

Anyone know?


----------



## Den&Barb (Dec 6, 2013)

Only a comment as I don't have the answer to your question. Rory has the most interesting "beard". It's so long and a completely different color than the rest of her. Quite striking!
I bet any of the people here that show their dogs know the answer.


----------



## JMDodd (Dec 2, 2008)

I see far too many puppy cut Havanese at the motorhome resort I manage. We keep our girls more in line with the Havanese conformation - feet trimmed at the ground and slight trim at the inside eye corners. Other than that (and LOTS of brushing), they get their hair clipped up with a small spring-loaded hair clip just so they can see the steps going up and down.

I love to see the full-coated well-kept Havanese, but I realize that maintaining the true look is hard work. I don't blame owners for opting for a puppy cut, but should we be more vocal in letting prospective owners know that getting the wonderful Havanese personality comes with the responsibility to keep them looking like Havanese?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, these dogs were bred to have long hair, long before they made it to the shores of Cuba. So I don't buy the business of "it's to protect their eyes from the sun". And in old pictures you see them in all sorts of different clips (or non-clips) from totally natural long hair to lion cuts to poodle cuts…

They were obviously bred to have long coats. Feral dogs revert to looking the same all over the world and NONE of them have long hair. I bought a long haired breed and like him to LOOK like the breed he is. …And I don't mind caring for his coat. But I have NO problem with people who want to enjoy all the wonderful attributes of the breed and don't want to have to deal with all the hair. I think either way is fine. 

BTW, I don't know ANY Poodle fanciers, whether they are pet owners, involved in sports, or breeder/show homes, who keep their dogs in the "official" show cuts past what is needed for the show ring. In fact, I have a friend who runs her Poodles in agility, but likes to finish them in the breed ring too. She makes SURE she gets their breed title done while they are still young enough to be shown in a puppy clip, because she doesn't want to deal with the "grown-up" Poodle show ring look.  And those dogs are no less Poodles because they are in puppy cuts or pet cuts.


----------



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

*According to the Breed Standard*

Here is the portion of the CKC and AKC breed standard as it applies to the topic. Of course these apply to (show dog) conformation only, but it could be argued that this would be the 'natural state' for the purists.

*Canadian Kennel Club*
"Head furnishings simply brushed back or allowed to fall naturally. Scissoring and all trimming forbidden. Exceptions: tidying the base of the feet and minimal hygienic trimming unnoticeable on presentation."

*American Kennel Club*
"Head furnishings are long and untrimmed, and may fall forward over the eyes or to both sides of the head; they may also be held in two small braids secured with plain elastic bands. The braids start above the inside corner of each eye and extend at least to the outside corner, forming the appearance of eyebrows. No other hair accessories are permitted. Minimal trimming of the anal and genital area is permissible but should not be noticeable on presentation. Hair on the feet and between the pads should be neatly trimmed. No other trimming or sculpting of the coat is permitted and is to be so severely penalized as to preclude placement."

The grooming book "From Nose To Tail" written by the Havanese Fanciers of Canada makes no specific mention.


----------



## Den&Barb (Dec 6, 2013)

I find it very strange that there are trimming rules whatsoever. Who made these people Gods to decide you can do this but you can't do that. Oh that's right, they made themselves the all mighty rulers of what is. Sorry for the rant but I find it all too stuck up and certainly not my cup of tea!


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

JMDodd said:


> Should we be more vocal in letting prospective owners know that getting the wonderful Havanese personality comes with the responsibility to keep them looking like Havanese?


Wow, who decided that? Aside from the obvious benefit of ease and convenience, I actually prefer the puppy cut look. I think that more of the Havanese expression and cuteness shows through with shorter hair, though of course there are many kinds and varieties of attractiveness in this lovely breed. I know that some dogs enjoy being groomed, but mine has better things to do, i.e. chasing the cat, fishing my socks out of the laundry, etc. etc. Benjamin told me to tell you, "I'm all Havanese, wait, there's a squirrel!!!"


----------



## Lillysmom (Oct 9, 2012)

Jeez, it is just hair! I don't think the dog cares what its hair looks like. If you are not actively showing your dog, I think however you want your dog to look is what you should do as long as it doesn't impact the dog's health, ie. docking tails, ears, etc.


----------



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

*Here's an answer from the book "From Nose To Tail"*

Everybody is free to do as they please with their dogs outside the conformation ring. I'm personally interested in the historical perspective. Here is a scan from Chapter 6 of "From Nose To Tail", the grooming handbook from the Havanese Fanciers of Canada.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Deacon Blues said:


> Everybody is free to do as they please with their dogs outside the conformation ring. I'm personally interested in the historical perspective. Here is a scan from Chapter 6 of "From Nose To Tail", the grooming handbook from the Havanese Fanciers of Canada.


However, the breed came to Cuba from Europe... Where they were clipped in some very bizzare ways.


----------



## dianaplo (Dec 30, 2013)

I think a puppy cut can be cute but certain cuts are so strongly associated with certain breeds (think poodle, Yorkie, and Schnauzer) and I'm not sure the same can be said for our Havs. I've taken my little guy in for grooming twice and bring in photos of cuts that I think make a Havanese statement. But people still ask what breed he is loll.


----------



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

Den&Barb said:


> I find it very strange that there are trimming rules whatsoever. Who made these people Gods to decide you can do this but you can't do that. Oh that's right, they made themselves the all mighty rulers of what is. Sorry for the rant but *I find it all too stuck up *and certainly not my cup of tea!


Agreed!


----------

